# 90Kg Dumbell Presses Is this Chap STRONG? :D



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/eddiehallwsmlegend/videos/vb.559762394144211/873446156109165/?type=2&theater


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks a bit of a weakling to me. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2015)

:scared:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

He'd be magnificent in a bodybuilding competition, all oiled up in a speedo. :laugh: :tongue:

Later,
William


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

you guys do know who this is don't you ?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Docta13 said:


> you guys do know who this is don't you ?


 Nope.

Later,
William


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

its eddie hall and yes he's fooooookin strong!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Docta13 said:


> its eddie hall and yes he's fooooookin strong!


 The name does not ring a bell, regardless of his strength.

Later,
William


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

it wouldn't too you, lol

its our strong man!!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Docta13 said:


> it wouldn't too you, lol
> 
> its our strong man!!


 He has the classic strongman build. I don't know of any of the figures from sport unless they make headline news. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yer Ed WANTS to be the first strong man to dead lift 500kilos!


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

He's a bloody nice chap!!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

big boy


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

That's going some especially after what he'd just bench pressed . Do you think he will ever get WSM title .


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I can definitely see Ed making the WSM podium tho it will be VERY difficult with STRONG competitors such as Brian Shaw, Thor and Savickas Zydrunas!


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

I bet he stuggles to find a watch to fit those wrists!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Judging by the way the spotters were struggling with the dumbells I'd say he's a bit more than just "bloody strong" - he looks like he eats a lot of pies though ..... not that I'd say that to his face obviously! I enjoy watching WSM events - even though it bores the wife who invariably falls asleep (quite a good reason to watch it actually)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

He does the Mayfair Quickstep as well? ?

I love the two guys struggling to lift the dumbells into place for him to lift! :swoon: I'm exhausted just looking at the vid! :notworthy:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Ed's about 28stone/180kg in the vid, he wants to be 29stone for WSM 2016!


----------



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)

Those guys spotting are pretty big themselves. Though, as a weightlifter (just recreational), what they are doing is actually a lot harder than pressing them. That's why they are struggling.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmmm.......does he save lives with all that power and strength?

Otherwise......I don't get it.


----------



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)

Boxbrownie said:


> Hmmm.......does he save lives with all that power and strength?
> 
> Otherwise......I don't get it.


 you could say that about most pastimes. some even put others lives at risk. when they have to dig you out of the poo

mountain - rock climbing, diving, sailing, swimming etc...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

WELL Ed was a FULL TIME truck mechanic(degree qualified) at Muller Market Drayton so YER he would've repaired and SAVED many a truck!


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Big Thor works out In my gym when he is here for filming believe it or not.

This guy impresses me 



 and he is no slouch on a bike either.

Tony


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

pauluspaolo said:


> he looks like he eats a lot of pies though .....


 I bet he can $h1t for Engkand :laugh:


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I respect these guys, and I appreciate what training and determination the likes of Eddie Hall have to put in, though it does little for me. Just doing weights until you have super sized yourself doesn't compare to the achievements of someone like Mohammed Ali. I was watching Ronnie Coleman (winner of Mr Olympia 8 years in a row) and my 5 year old son asked me if I wanted to be as strong as him. I said no, I can't imagine there's much fun in it. Eating none stop, probably shxxxing none stop and spending hours a day just lifting weights. He was obviously impressed with the muscles. With my boy only being 5, and not wanting to encourage violence (or bodybuilding yet!) I showed him a film of Ali's defence moves 



 with the explanation, being the quickest, or even the quickest thinker can make you better than all the muscles in the world.


----------

